# Importer des fichiers PST depuis Outlook vers Entourage



## michelr1959 (20 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'espère avec correctement suivi les différents sujets abordés et je ne pense pas avoir déjà vu ce sujet traité jusqu'au bout (nulle part d'ailleurs).

Je viens de migrer de PC vers MacBook Pro.

Sur mon PC j'utilisais Outlook 2007 sous Windows Vista et depuis 3 ans, j'ai créer 3 gros fichiers PST qui sont les backups de tous mes mails depuis 2005.

En passant sur Mac et sous Entourage, je me heurte à la difficulté de non compatibilté des fichiers PST avec les formats supportés par Entourage.

Voici mes questions :

1) Qu'existe-t-il comme solution simple à mettre en oeuvre ?
2) Quelle procédure de Backup existe-t-il sous Entourage qui donne lieu à des fichiers sur disque dur local ?

D'avance un grand merci pour votre aide.

Michel


----------



## Aliboron (21 Août 2008)

michelr1959 a dit:


> 1) Qu'existe-t-il comme solution simple à mettre en oeuvre ?


Simple (mais pas totalement gratuit : Outlook2Mac.

Gratuit (mais un peu moins simple) : l'export par des formats standards (au lieu du .pst compatible avec rien). Ce qui a déjà été abordé de nombreuses fois. Le plus simple à l'heure actuelle, c'est probablement de passer par Thunderbird (sous Windows) et des fichiers .mbx (qui ne sont rien d'autre que des archives au format MBOX, récupérables par glisser déposer dans Entourage).

A moins que tu ne travailles sur un serveur Exchange, en quel cas le mieux est d'y connecter ton Mac avec Entourage et voilà.



michelr1959 a dit:


> 2) Quelle procédure de Backup existe-t-il sous Entourage qui donne lieu à des fichiers sur disque dur local ?


Tu peux préciser ? En principe (sauf si tu l'utilises sur un serveur Exchange ou en IMAP, of course) c'est toujours sur le disque local. Il convient juste de sauvegarder son dossier "Identité principale" (c'est le nom par défaut) qu'on trouve dans *~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Identités Office 2008*. 

Mais en fait tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on veut faire de ses archives, on peut aussi faire des archives MBOX par simple glisser-déposer des dossiers de courrier depuis la partie gauche de la fenêtre d'Entourage vers le bureau (voir plus haut), ou encore d'autres méthodes...


----------



## michelr1959 (21 Août 2008)

Merci Bernard pour tes réponses. A ce stade-ci, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris, mais je vais aller voir où il est question de Thunderbird sous Windows et des fichiers .mbx sur ce forum.

Sous Windows, je n'ai plus que 3 fichiers .pst qui sont assez lourds (pas loin d'un giga). S'il existe donc un moyen de les transformer en fichiers au format .mbx sans devoir les ré-uploader, ce qui prendrait un temps fou, alors cette solution devrait être assez efficace. 

Les fichiers au format .mbx sont-ils aussi récupérable sous Mail ?

Encore merci pour ton aide et bonne journée.

Michel


----------



## michelr1959 (21 Août 2008)

J'oubliais d'ajouter que j'ai effectivement récupéré sous Entourage, tous les mails non archivés, grâce au serveur Exchange. Je peux donc travailler sans difficultés (enfin presque car hier pour la première fois, j'ai rencontré un curieux problème de non synchronisation du dossier "boîte de réception", problème que je n'ai pu résoudre qu'en visant la cache du dossier). 

Encore merci et une bonne journée.

Michel


----------



## michelr1959 (21 Août 2008)

Rebonjour Bernard,

Je suis de visiter plusieurs liens et sites qui traitent du sujet d'import de fichiers au format .pst et je tombe sur une difficulté avec Thunderbird qui semble ne pas être compatible avec Exchange sauf (mais ce sera difficile à obtenir de la part des gestionnaires) si celui pouvait être exprimé sous forme de serveur IMAP et SMTP. Donc cette solution semble compromise... dommage, cela avait l'air d'être si simple !

Il me reste donc la solution littleMachine à 10$, ce qui ne tuera personne je pense.

Voilà les news à ce stade.

Michel


----------



## Aliboron (21 Août 2008)

michelr1959 a dit:


> Sous Windows, je n'ai plus que 3 fichiers .pst qui sont assez lourds (pas loin d'un giga). S'il existe donc un moyen de les transformer en fichiers au format .mbx sans devoir les ré-uploader, ce qui prendrait un temps fou, alors cette solution devrait être assez efficace.


Je ne sais pas vraiment, mais je crois que ce n'est pas possible. 



michelr1959 a dit:


> Les fichiers au format .mbx sont-ils aussi récupérable sous Mail ?


Oui, l'avantage d'un standard 



michelr1959 a dit:


> Il me reste donc la solution littleMachine à 10$, ce qui ne tuera personne je pense.


Et surtout il y a une démo...


----------



## fontace (21 Août 2008)

Salut Michel,

J'ai déjà réalisé cette opération et c'est assez simple... et le serveur Exchange n'a rien à voir là-dedans.  Par contre, cela sera trèèès long dans ton cas si tu as plusieurs Go de données !

Tu dois installer Mozilla Thunderbird sous Windows puis choisir d'importer les messages d'Outlook.  Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, il n'importera que les messages situés dans les répertoires principaux soit "Inbox", "Sent Items", etc.  Les fichiers PST externes seront ignorés.

Il va donc falloir que tu fasse un transfert du contenu de chaque PST vers ton "Inbox" puis réaliser l'import dans Thunderbird.  Je te conseille de les faire un par un puis tu crées des répertoires dans Thunderbird dans lesquels tu re-déplaceras les mails importés.  Ainsi, tu conservera tout de même ton organisation.

J'espère avoir été clair... suis un peu fatigué...


----------



## michelr1959 (21 Août 2008)

Merci Bernard.

Merci Fontace. Oui tu as été clair.

En ce qui concerne Thunderbird, je suis confronté à la création d'un compte "non exchange" qui n'est pas supporté tel quel. Il faudrait donc que mon "provider" exchange accepte d'exprimer exchange de façon à ce que j'ai l'adresse IMAP du serveur rentrant et l'adresse du serveur sortant, et là je crains que ce soit difficile à obtenir, probablement impossible. Sinon effectivement, ton système d'uploader les pst indépendants me semble logique et comme tu le disais assez fastidieux.

En fait, je pourrais uploader les pst un à un (il y en a trois) dans Outlook, puis les distribuer dans les dossiers, puis lors de la synchronisation Exchange, récupérer tout dans Entourage. Cela me semble assez fastidieux.

Je crains que littleMachine ne devienne la solution unique.

Merci pour votre aide à tous les deux.

Michel


----------



## dom3544 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,
Je me permets de recouvrir ce vieux post car je n'ai pas trouve de réponse a mon problème.
Je suis sur mac et n'ai pas de pc, j'ai des archives Outlook pst que je voudrais pouvoir consulter sur mac ou j'ai installe Thunderbird. Mais quand je regarde tous les posts, je vois que l'on peut récupérer ses pst mais seulement avec Thunderbird sur pc.
Y a t il une autre solution sachant que je n'ai a ma disposition que mon Macbook Pro.
Merci de votre support


----------



## Aliboron (11 Novembre 2013)

dom3544 a dit:


> Je suis sur mac et n'ai pas de pc, j'ai des archives Outlook pst que je voudrais pouvoir consulter sur Mac .../...


Il faudrait préciser ce que tu entends par "consulter". Ceci dit, Outlook 2011 permet d'importer les archives .pst (attention, pas les anciens formats, seulement ceux depuis Outlook 2003).

Si tu n'as pas Office 2011, tu peux télécharger la version d'évaluation. Autre possibilité, plus chère et plus lourde : installer Windows sur ton Mac (via Boot Camp ou une solution de virtualisation) puis installer Office pour Windows avec Outlook, ou installer Thunderbird pour Windows...


----------



## dom3544 (11 Novembre 2013)

Merci Aliboron pour la réponse,
En faite comme j'avais avant un pc avec Outlook j'ai 4 fichiers pst d'email que je souhaiterai pouvoir consulter de temps a autre et c'est pourquoi je souhaitais comme j'utilise Thunderbird (qui fonctionne avec Mavericks) pouvoir importer mes fichiers pst de façon a avoir des dossiers d'archive de mes emails de pc.
Si je telecharge la version d'evaluation d'Oulook 2011, pourrais-je les importer après dans Thunderbird ?

Merci beaucoup pour le support.


----------



## Aliboron (11 Novembre 2013)

dom3544 a dit:


> Si je telecharge la version d'evaluation d'Oulook 2011, pourrais-je les importer après dans Thunderbird ?


Outlook 2011 permet d'exporter les dossiers au format .mbox (il suffit de faire glisser les dossiers ou sous-dossiers vers le bureau), format standard qu'utilise Thunderbird...


----------



## dom3544 (11 Novembre 2013)

ok je vais essayer merci Aliboron.


----------

